# Slow bites....Question...



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Snapper fishing has been so good that I have probably been spoiled.....

Yesterday, we went out early, were delayed a bit because of bait difficulty, but the bite was really slow.... I was on good spots and marked good fish but the bite was extremely slow..... Finally got three...partner zero... It seemed that the current flow was non existent...

Question: Did anyone else experience slow bites....yesterday....?????

TIA


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

no currents seem to almost stop a bite , that and the prescence of sharks shut it down.


----------



## gator7_5 (Oct 4, 2007)

Long 20-30 lb flouro leader. Small hook, 3" live bait. That's about all you can do.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

Thanks for the comments....But,

the question was 'Did anyone else experience slow bites yesterday'.....


----------



## Butlerp (Jun 18, 2013)

Went out yesterday and from 9-10:30 couldn't keep them off. Six on board and caught full limit by 10:15. Bunch of 8-9 pounders. Tons of smaller. Could drop bait without a bite. I used pinfish but every one else used frozen bait.


----------



## Capt. John Rivers (Jul 28, 2012)

Were almost in a full moon phase and that means a slow bite sometimes during the day. It affects the inshore bite kind of the same too.
Hopefully you do better next time.
Tight Lines... John


----------



## CComfort12 (Jan 24, 2012)

Yes, we hit slack current and lost our bite as well, which we experience almost everytime, we take advantage of that and troll, eat lunch, drink a few beers, and get a plan together for the next run, keep your head up!! Its not you!:thumbup:


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

O lord don't let the Feds see this post gives nother reason to shorten season, lol. We have same problem sometimes just got move round and find where there hungry


----------



## jspooney (Oct 2, 2007)

Toughest day in 2 years on Thursday for us. Thought it was just me.


----------



## redfish99999 (Feb 11, 2008)

From the responses, conclude that most everyone experienced slow bites Thurs. AM.....No tidal movement and full moon.....

My next trip will be Sun. AM .....early......hopefully more current but fullest of full moons...... Gotta Go!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## 2RC's II (Feb 2, 2012)

redfish99999 said:


> Thanks for the comments....But,
> 
> the question was 'Did anyone else experience slow bites yesterday'.....


Slow today also. went out 20+. Big minor moon plus color of water off and surf all over the place. We landed on big Snapper a Cobia a decent black snapper a red grouper a few AJ's and a handful of gags and triggers. Very slow and hard fishing. Did see a couple of big turtles one came right up to the boat and we rewarded him/her with one of those big squid from Hot Spots. A good mixed bag of fish but a lot of work to get them. A lot of sharks at the spots we stopped. BTW we released the Gags, AJ's and trigger with what appeared to be success. No floaters for flipper.


----------



## Brew23SeaHunt (Oct 5, 2009)

On sat, bite was slowest I've seen in over 2 years, and the 2-4 ft seas didn't help either. Like others, marked tons of fish, most likely the moon had them turned off. spoke with several friends, all had sloooww bites too


----------



## sniper (Oct 3, 2007)

We went out yesterday (Sat) Hit some close in spots with little luck. Then went out to some private numbers and hooked up every drop. I think another factor is the public numbers are getting a lot of pressure right now with it being snapper season.


----------



## Island24 (May 12, 2008)

It was a tough day for us as well. We had to really work for our fish. I was getting spoiled. We had better luck at our private numbers but it was still slow compared to recent outings


----------



## Lyin Too (Aug 31, 2009)

Saturday we marked lots of fish at 2 spots 15 to 18 miles south of perdido pass and didn't get a bite at either spot. We then went on about 7 miles further, marked fish on a spot and caught a limit within 45 minutes. All public spots.


----------



## almo100 (Mar 1, 2013)

We went out Thursday as well and it was work. Took us a couple hour to get 4 snapper in the boat out of the 6 limit we had. Moved on to deeper waters and pulled in a few mingos, whites, chicken dolphin and a nice king free lining.


----------



## Telum Pisces (Sep 27, 2007)

sniper said:


> We went out yesterday (Sat) Hit some close in spots with little luck. Then went out to some private numbers and hooked up every drop. I think another factor is the public numbers are getting a lot of pressure right now with it being snapper season.


This is the key. Public spots are getting hammered right now with the short season. Went to a private spot on Sat and we went down and were trying to pick out the biggest of "big" snapper. Others on the boat quickly put two more nice snapper in the boat on two quick drops while we were down too. 

It looked like a parade of boats heading out this past Sat. I had never seen so many boats heading out at one time. It was the last weekend of the federal snapper season and everyone was out in force.


----------



## bpy (Aug 2, 2009)

*We fished Thurs-Fri-Sat....*

....and our experience mirrored what most are posting. Tough bites, but good fish on private numbers. Had to get further out. The public spots have been hammered. Especially the tanks. 

I never felt like I marked a lot of fish, but once we got over a 'hot spot', it was over pretty quickly....even with 9 people in the boat.


----------



## my3nme (Oct 9, 2007)

We fished 24 + miles out yesterday. Stopped at a tank a couple of miles from the private spot and couldn't catch a snapper. 1st drop on private spot caught 3 keepers. Caught our limit no problem


----------

